# Can I sub brown lentils for red in a recipe?



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

I have really been wanting to make some more of Piglet's curried lentils, but I only have brown lentils. Will it drastically change the taste? Ds is wanting some too, so I have to either go to the store or make them with what I have.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

You can substitute the two. You will probably have to increase the cooking time and the end product won't be as creamy.


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *williamsmommy2002*
You can substitute the two. You will probably have to increase the cooking time and the end product won't be as creamy.

Thanks! I'll give it a go.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Can I please, please, please have this recipie?


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

I just copied/pasted this from a post from May from Piglet68. It is sooooo good. Enjoy!

>>boil 2 cups red lentils in water until desired consistency (some like them a bit crunchy)
pour in one can of coconut milk (13.5 oz)
1 heaping tbsp of curry paste
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp of your favorite chili sauce (we use Sambal Oelek, available in the asian section of most regular grocery stores)

You can adjust the measurements to taste. I like it sweet with a mild kick, but sometimes cut down on the sugar and increase the curry paste for more 'oomph'.

We eat it over rice. YUMMM!!!<<<


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you so much. I love curried beans, but need a new one.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I just made it for dinner and it was yummy. Thank you so much. I have been trying to find a good curry recipie that is veggi. This will be a staple for me. Nice and spicy.


----------

